# Hacksaws



## Cujo (Feb 4, 2012)

I use a metal stanley one I picked up at Home Depot for about $20. I use it a few times a week for basically everything and it still has held up well about (3 years old now). The first thing to break on most hacksaws is the tightening screw anyway.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

I only cut with a Lenox. But what do I know, hope it cuts good for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Inphase (May 5, 2012)

Jontar, I still use my hacksaw for almost everything, except strut if doing a lot of cuts. Hate to say it but I'm not a fan of that saw at all. I've used it a couple times (someone else's) and I found it to be big, bulky and heavy. It's pretty much the only one that my wholesalers have on hand, so last time I replaced my I had to order in the one I wanted...

http://www.service.kleintools.com/T...n Tri-Cut 3-in-1 Blade SAWS-HCKSWS-TRICUTHKSW

This is still my favourite design. Hope it works for you.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

I don't carry a hacksaw, grinder, saws-all and chop saw cuts all I need.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Inphase said:


> Jontar, I still use my hacksaw for almost everything, except strut if doing a lot of cuts. Hate to say it but I'm not a fan of that saw at all. I've used it a couple times (someone else's) and I found it to be big, bulky and heavy. It's pretty much the only one that my wholesalers have on hand, so last time I replaced my I had to order in the one I wanted...
> 
> http://www.service.kleintools.com/Tool/PRD/Category/Dual-Purpose%20Hacksaw%20-%20Golden%20Tri-Cut%203-in-1%20Blade%20SAWS-HCKSWS-TRICUTHKSW
> 
> This is still my favourite design. Hope it works for you.


Yup! that is the best one in my opinion.:thumbup:

*  Dual-Purpose Hacksaw - Golden Tri-Cut 3-in-1 Blade 

* Product Index > Saws and Blades > Hacksaws > Dual-Purpose Hacksaw - Golden Tri-Cut 3-in-1 Blade > 701-S *Dual-Purpose Hacksaw — Golden Tri-Cut 3-in-1 Blade*




_Blade has three teeth sizes._
_Blade converts quickly to 90° or 45° for standard or flush-cut applications._
_Pivot-lock adjusts blade tension for straighter cuts and longer blade life._
_Set screw allows for storage of extra blades and secures blade for "jab" sawing._
_Aluminum finger grip handle and front end._
_Thumb guard for two-hand sawing._
 









http://kleintools.links.channelinte...asp?nSCID=4&nCTID=4&sSKU=701S&nRGID=2811&sCT=
Pictured: 701-S


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

I use an older greenlee 333 . Works like a charm.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

If Im cutting something I look no further than Bahco. Has onboard blade storage and an ability to hold the blade sticking out of the end handle for cutting in tight spaces and also can cut flush with another set of pins.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

I own a Lenox hacksaw but my philosophy is that we didn't invent batteries so I could develop one beefy arm.

M18 Hackzall or portaband with Lenox blades for everything. 

Edit: and yes, I routinely use the hackzall to strip teck and sometimes even AC90 if it's in a spot my diagonals can't reach. You just have to run the blade slowly.


----------



## jontar (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah my younger brother (he's a green journeyman or what we call in Alberta a 1st year journeyman or in industrial 5th year apprentice). He has the 701-S I looked at it before buying the one I did, I maybe should have bought that model.

I use to have a lenox alum one, but when I went to get a new one they don't carry that model anymore. That just drives me, same with cordless drills, I wish they would carry a model for more then 3 yrs, it seems everytime I need a new one I have to choose a new model.

The other electricians I work with are all 15yrs+ my senior, and they all have old, old Kleins, that Klein doesn't make anymore or other old designs. I hardly use a hacksaw, I was apprenticed 12yrs ago to use a sawzall for most stuff, or grinder or chopsaw, but when we cut in Teck cable I still use a hacksaw.

I had looked at the Bahco made in Sweden when we were in Calgary months ago at Lowes but it was $50.00. I thought that was quite high for a hacksaw, since the blade does all the work and a good dewalt sawzall is around $100.00

If I were to rate the one I got from Klein, I'd rate it over all a 6/10, I usually think highly of Klein but this one I think has missed the boat on several issues including weight, its a pig. My brother jokes us maintainance guys are just babies.

Edit:, yes I have very rarely used a sawzall to strip big single conductor teck when we move an MCC or re-cable one.


----------



## TattooMan (Feb 10, 2012)

jontar said:


> I recently purchased this hacksaw from Klein Tools
> 
> http://www.service.kleintools.com/Tool/PRD/Category/High-Tension%20Hacksaw%20SAWS-HCKSWS-HGHTNSNSW
> 
> ...


Lenox for me

Edit: Who want ramp with Lenox?!


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

wtf is a hacksaw? :blink:


----------



## farlsincharge (Dec 31, 2010)

jimmy21 said:


> wtf is a hacksaw? :blink:


It is a device used when an apprentice is ignorant, arrogant, or annoying. Similar to a broom.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I have an old Lenox. I still use it occasionally.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

jontar said:


> I recently purchased this hacksaw from Klein Tools
> 
> http://www.service.kleintools.com/Tool/PRD/Category/High-Tension Hacksaw SAWS-HCKSWS-HGHTNSNSW
> 
> ...


18 volt Milwaukee metal cutting circular saw........only way to go!!:thumbup:


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

I have two hacksaws. My nice one hid from me, until I bought a replacement ...

The older saw is a lenox, similar to the square-tube, high tension saws pictured above. It's a fine saw. That high-tension arrangement really helps you make a straight cut, and I can keep a few blades in the tube.

The replacement I bought was the 'heavy' Klein with a round tube, and it is a great hacksaw. Yes, it's 'high tension' as well; the extra weight seems to help keep the teeth from catching when you're cutting thinwall.

I run a lot of EMT, and I use the hacksaw a lot. I am amused whenever I see a set of "electrician tools" that does not include a hacksaw- that's how often I use it. (By comparison, Romex is quite foreign to me).

I have other ways to cut metal (tubing cutter, saws-it-all, band saw), but the hacksaw is king.


----------



## jimmy21 (Mar 31, 2012)

We usually just carry a battery operated band saw since they've come out. The last job I was on, I thought I should probably buy a hacksaw, in case the contractor was a nag about the tool list. I used it exactly twice, cutting pipe that was sticking out of finished walls, to put an LB on.


----------



## wheelman_sparks (Jul 19, 2012)

*professional grade tool*

For hack saw duties, generally use a 10 or 12" blade from
http://www.greatnecksaw.com/products/show/2275/hacksaw-frame


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Peter D said:


> I have an old Lenox. I still use it occasionally.


when you get out of the truck? :whistling2::laughing::laughing:


----------

